

Show HN: Chrome Extension that shows image properties on hover - KiDoki
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ngadjednajjomdjagknebelhmcjggklk

======
KiDoki
There's source available at <https://github.com/KiDoki/Image-Resolution>

